# May Be Going To Fort Wilderness This Weekend



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Well we are off of work until next wed. Fort wilderness has availble sites and we are debating on driving two days to go for four or five days to fort wilderness. The dw really wants to go. Is it as great as everyone says it is. How is it this time of year?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

mike said:


> Well we are off of work until next wed. Fort wilderness has availble sites and we are debating on driving two days to go for four or five days to fort wilderness. The dw really wants to go. Is it as great as everyone says it is. How is it this time of year?


Isn't there a Hurricane in the area?!?!


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

looked at the weather channel and it looks like a tropical storm that will be through the area by wed night and we plan on getting there thurs if we decide to do the 20 hour drive. We have done six thousand miles this year and part of us is saying whats another 2 thousand but then again we may stay close


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

We're going to be at Ft Wilderness this weekend from Friday to Sunday. I think the storm will pass by then. We live on the east coast of Florida, noone is shuttering up as this looks weak. My experience as a native Floridian is that the weather after a storm passes is quite nice.

Ft. Wilderness is great. Bring bikes for sure. Even if you don't do the parks you can ride the boat to the contemporary hotel and then get on the monorail and walk around other hotels or pool hop. They show an outdoor movie and have big fires going with Chip n Dale.

If you go PM me maybe we can meet up.


----------



## russk42 (Sep 10, 2007)

We just got back from ft wilderness yesterday...it was great. Definitely worth the 800 mile drive for us. Next week should be better--less crowded--since kids will be back in school.

It can get hot in the sun, but the campsites and bike paths are well shaded. There is a lakeside beach, but swimming is prohibited---some sort of parasite in the water? there are also 2 good sized pools. 
campfires are prohibited at your campsite, due to drought.
Take your bikes.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Fort Wilderness sounds like a great trip! I have to hand it to you Mike, your not afraid to use your camper!!









We found this site to be helpful when planning a Disney vacation:

Deb's Disney

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Well we are off of work until next wed. Fort wilderness has availble sites and we are debating on driving two days to go for four or five days to fort wilderness. The dw really wants to go. Is it as great as everyone says it is. How is it this time of year?


Isn't there a Hurricane in the area?!?!








[/quote]

...perhaps they are looking for front row seats...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Wasn't it YOU who asked ME if Wolfwood worked? Something about all the miles we've driven this year?

Hmmmmmmmmmm??????/









Have a great time and stay out of that hurricane!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Boy Canada one week Florida the next you really get around.

Enjoy

John


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

How many miles does that "new" Suburban have on it now!!


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

28000, but after much thought we decided going 1100 miles for four days might be a little too much so we decided to stay a little closer and look at the map and see what pops up. We will probably be leaving wed or thur to mon or tue. The dw has a few house projects that need to be done.


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

mike said:


> 28000, but after much thought we decided going 1100 miles for four days might be a little too much so we decided to stay a little closer and look at the map and see what pops up. We will probably be leaving wed or thur to mon or tue. The dw has a few house projects that need to be done.


Mike, I see yall decided to stay closer to home. At some point you are going to have hit Ft. Wilderness. We have been four times and absolutely love the park. I could type for the next two hours on the subject. Everything from the evening water parades to the magic of taking that boat ride from the dock over to the MK and watching your kids eyes bug out, to the outdoor movie theatre each night and the great swimming pools and walking paths.

If Disney were not there the Park alone would keep you and your family happy.

Keep it on the menu.

Billy


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

We actually have season tickets to the park, and stay in Ft. Wilderness about 4 times a year. Everyone is right, you really should take a trip down there. Sometimes we dont even go to the parks, we just stay at the campground and rent a golf cart and have a blast! It is a very neat and clean park, and they people that work there, go above and beyond to help. We were there in April, and the coach next to us had ants because of the branches lying on top of the rig, and they came and cut the branches down, and treated not only their area for the ants, but ours as well. It really a beautiful campground.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mike said:


> *28000*, but after much thought we decided going 1100 miles for four days might be a little too much so we decided to stay a little closer and look at the map and see what pops up. We will probably be leaving wed or thur to mon or tue. The dw has a few house projects that need to be done.


Whooaa....take it easy on the Burb, she's not used to that many miles.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Jambalaya said:


> At some point you are going to have hit Ft. Wilderness. We have been four times and absolutely love the park. I could type for the next two hours on the subject. Everything from the evening water parades to the magic of taking that boat ride from the dock over to the MK and watching your kids eyes bug out, to the outdoor movie theatre each night and the great swimming pools and walking paths.
> 
> If Disney were not there the Park alone would keep you and your family happy.
> 
> ...


Stop! You're killing me!! Why can't we have a Ft. Wilderness closer to California?????


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey Mike,

Keep an eye on this storm. Latest projections have it hanging around Florida for the next five days.

Hurricane force winds are unlikely. But the "feeder bands" around the storm are capable of producing winds in excess of 50 mph. These feeder bands can also produce tornados. It is 7 AM in Palm Bay and at this moment we are under a tornado watch.

Disney will probably never get any of this weather. Disney is on the "weak" side of the storm. However, the path of the storm will likely take it across your travel route.

Dan


----------



## rkramseb (Aug 17, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Well we are off of work until next wed. Fort wilderness has availble sites and we are debating on driving two days to go for four or five days to fort wilderness. The dw really wants to go. Is it as great as everyone says it is. How is it this time of year?


Isn't there a Hurricane in the area?!?!








[/quote]

Currently having winds 25-35 gusts to 50 knts...rain so far is at about 3" with more to come thru WED evening...I live about an hour SE of O-town on the ocast. SW FL getting the most so far...Tornadic activity is present with local WARNINGS lasting up to an hour...Would advise you stay north of central FL for now...By the way We love Ft Wilderness...Check Florida MyFlorida.com for latest WX Advisory...

BE SAFE Scooter

I'm on the local Sheriff's Office here...mostly rain now...Roads are ponding, and wx is lousey...Even the dogs won't go out...


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks for the weather updates maybe next year we will head down there. we are staying local this week


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

If anyone else is going to Ft. Wilderness this weekend, let us know, we still plan to go. The weather should be better by the weekend.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

We are Disney/Ft Wilderness fans, too. As FL residents only 2 hours away from the park, we are season pass holders. We do NOT go at the busy times. Been there done that. We went this past New Years - NEVER again. THE MK was closed by 11am due to capacity. So we went back to the fiver and relaxed, rode bikes, and walked around. The park is camp great and we love it. So be sure to make it down when you hve time. PCM


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Fort Wilderness sounds like so much fun. Cant wait to get down there !!


----------

